# Use of ascorbic acid and potassium sorbate



## Andrew Butler (26 Apr 2019)

So, I don't really have an aquarium running properly at the moment but will do very soon (I hope) and after going down the route of an all in one EI mix I wonder a couple of things.
It's all with regard to the use of Ascorbic Acid and Potassium Sorbate..................
-Firstly would it be safe to add Potassium Sorbate to my ATO (Auto top off) water to try and keep the pipe free from mould? It would be at a ratio of 0.4g:1L of water.
-Next is with regard to my EI dosing, I had tested an all in one EI mix with both micro and macro mixes in one solution with the addition of 1g:1L of Ascorbic Acid and 0.4g:1L Potassium Sorbate to stabilise things. I found it hard to come by too many people that went down this road so can only assume there must be a reason for this.
In response I think going back to separating Micro/Macro might be a good call. If I am to separate Micro/Macro would I still see the benefit of primarily the Potassium Sorbate but also possibly include the Ascorbic Acid. I'm not quite sure of the benefit of the Ascorbic Acid by separating Micro/Macro but have read it in places and seems to be more to do with the Iron which is only in the Macro.

I'm familiar with the link below which is what made me go the all in one route before but I never really felt comfortable with it simply due to not many people doing it  http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm

As usual any thoughts or knowledge is very welcome.
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## jameson_uk (26 Apr 2019)

AIUI the ascorbic acid is to stop one of the macros (Potassium?) Making the iron unusable.  If you are doing macros and micros alternatively then I don't think there is any need.

PS. You can get it https://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/dry-salts.html


----------



## ian_m (26 Apr 2019)

Also ascorbic acid drops pH making the potassium sorbate a better preservative/anti-mould agent.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Apr 2019)

You can get Ascorbic Acid and Potassium Sorbate on the auction site for a good price and with free postage.


----------



## Andrew Butler (27 Apr 2019)

Thanks for trying to point me in the right directions but I don't think this was my best worded question by a very long way!


jameson_uk said:


> AIUI the ascorbic acid is to stop one of the macros (Potassium?) Making the iron unusable. If you are doing macros and micros alternatively then I don't think there is any need.





ian_m said:


> Also ascorbic acid drops pH making the potassium sorbate a better preservative/anti-mould agent.





Aqua sobriquet said:


> You can get Ascorbic Acid and Potassium Sorbate on the auction site for a good price and with free postage


I have both chemicals; Ascorbic Acid and Potassium sorbate and did understand exactly what they done with regards to reactions before but my memory is not so good - I know it's Iron and Potassium Phosphate though that react.
I do remember reading about how people used one/both to keep Macros and Micros more stable and inhibit mould even when they were kept separate, does anyone do this and do they just use the Potassium Sorbate if using RO/DI water?
Would adding either/both to my ATO water which is from the tap either help to prevent build up of mould in the pipes or harm the fish?


----------



## Zeus. (27 Apr 2019)

I use RO or distalled water to ,make my DIY EI ferts and I add both and dont have issues with mould in pipes anymore


----------



## Andrew Butler (28 Apr 2019)

Zeus. said:


> I add both and dont have issues with mould in pipes anymore


Hey Karl,
did you have mould build up in your macro/micro tubing then?
It's my ATO pipe that's the only one to get any black inside the tubing as it's got an anti siphon valve built in so empties itself after filling but the tubing insde my ATO container also gets a bit slimy.


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 Apr 2019)

I use both for my all in one mix the Ascorbic acid keeps the ph to a level stopping the iron participating out (below a ph of 6 ) the potassium Sorbate stops the mixture from moulding so I think you could use the potassium Sorbate to stop the moulding in your ATO  and even if it does not work it wont harm any thing at that small a dose as long as the water in the ATO Is at a ph of lower than 6 that is the optimal ph for the potassium Sorbate to work too that's why they work together so well my all in one mix has all the same % as the TNC complete hope this helps

Cheers Jay


----------



## Zeus. (28 Apr 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> Hey Karl,
> did you have mould build up in your macro/micro tubing then?



Did have till I started adding the sorbate and asorbic


----------



## Andrew Butler (29 Apr 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> I use both for my all in one mix the Ascorbic acid keeps the ph to a level stopping the iron participating out (below a ph of 6 ) the potassium Sorbate stops the mixture from moulding so I think you could use the potassium Sorbate to stop the moulding in your ATO  and even if it does not work it wont harm any thing at that small a dose as long as the water in the ATO Is at a ph of lower than 6 that is the optimal ph for the potassium Sorbate to work too that's why they work together so well my all in one mix has all the same % as the TNC complete hope this helps
> 
> Cheers Jay


Thanks Jay, I did go down the all in one route but this time I think it wise to separate them. My aquarium is normally over a PH of 6 which I assume means as soon as I add them to the aquarium  it risks the components breaking down or however is best to word it.



Zeus. said:


> Did have till I started adding the sorbate and asorbic


I never had a problem before with my separate Macro/Micro and mould in the tubing, I assume your doser leaves the tubing full at all times?


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Apr 2019)

Well you shouldn't have a issue with dosing as all in one fert as the plants will use it faster than it can participate my tank ph is 7.2 but I have no growth issues it's just the ph in the bottles as it will be a stronger mix


----------



## Zeus. (29 Apr 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> I assume your doser leaves the tubing full at all times?



Yep four rollers


----------



## Andrew Butler (29 Apr 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Well you shouldn't have a issue with dosing as all in one fert as the plants will use it faster than it can participate my tank ph is 7.2 but I have no growth issues it's just the ph in the bottles as it will be a stronger mix


I'm going to reserve full comment here but from what I've been told things can separate and mess things up when they're added to the tank with a higher PH


Zeus. said:


> Yep four rollers


Strange, I've never had that problem before; light maybe?


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Apr 2019)

I'm.not sure all I know is that I put 15ml in to 140ltr every other day and all is good I guess 1ml to ten litres is so diluted that it dont have time to not get used and I would imagine it's more to do with your actual mix than the amount you put into your tank


----------

